# How To Modify Fridge/freezer Thermostat For Higher Temperature Range



## wobbly (22/1/12)

The attached link gives a good explanation on how to "readjust/recalibrate" the fridge/freezer thermostat such that it will operate at a higher value/range of temperatures and therefore not require the use of an external temparature controller such as an ST1000

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/guide-set-...control-249612/

Not sure it will be applicable in all instances but seeing most of us are using "older" fridges etc I'm sure they will have the "electro/mechanical" thermostat controller which could be modified as described in this artyicle

cheers

Wobbly


----------



## kelbygreen (22/1/12)

didnt really read the link sorry, But is all the fussing around worth it?? I mean STC1000 to your door for $20 and say $20 more to set it up. least you will know the temp and it will have a less temperature range (it will hold the temp withing .5deg ether way). Sure its a very cheap solution but not sure if its worth it or not. Plus I can use my temp controller for mash and strike water when I drop the thermometer lol so be a bit hard to rig the fridge to do that for me


----------



## Amber Fluid (23/1/12)

Thanks for the link Wobbly. Although I already have a temp controler on Obelix, for a matter of a few turns on a screw driver can save around $50 is worth it imo. Maybe I can use the controller elsewhere or get yet another fridge


----------

